# Whats the difference between ISSR11 vs. 8-Pin mini-din



## badfish

Hello, I have recently installed a iSimple Gateway into my truck. Right now i only have the iPod adapter hooked up to it. I want to add Sirius satellite radio but they want as much as $69 for their ISSR11 cable to connect the tuner to the gateway. The cable appears to be just a $3 Mini DIN cable. Do you think their  ISSR11 cable is any different (besides the price) than a mini din cable? The female plug in on the iSimple is a female mini din and so is the one on the Sirius SCC1 tuner. 

                                                              Thanks,
                                                                Matt


----------



## K3rupt

If its only $3 mate, Why dont you just splice it and try it!


----------



## badfish

K3rupt said:


> If its only $3 mate, Why dont you just splice it and try it!



Thats what i was thinking.


----------



## badfish

Well i finally received a reply to my question from pac-audio, the maker of the cable.

"The cables are pinned differently and the SISR11's have capacitors built in to them for improved sound quality."

 They dont look like they are pinned differently. Do you think its true about the capacitors?


----------



## Jay83Pee

Hello. I have spent hours and hours looking for info so I decided to register for more help.

I have a 07 Pontiac G6. I just ordered an iSimple and SCC1 tuner.

- http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_31566_iSimple-ISGM573.html
- http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_10102_SIRIUS-SC-C1-SiriusConnect-Universal-Vehicle-Tuner.html

I am just unsure if the wire that comes with the SCC1 tuner will connect the 2 properly or if I do NEED the expensive extra ISSR11 cable after all.

- http://www.pac-audio.com/productDetails.aspx?ProductId=934&CategoryID=47

Can you help? Thank you, JP.


----------



## jmartins

*about topic*

Its informative post it provides  a lots of information related to topic also provide more information related to topic.


----------

